# Carrot Soaks



## Destben (Jul 12, 2018)

How many days can i give carrot soaks to a sick tortoise before it becomes detrimental? I know they soak in the vitamin A and to much can be harmful. @Yvonne G I figure you would probably know but i'm open to anyone's opinions.


----------



## Bee62 (Jul 12, 2018)

I am not Yvonne but to my opinion you can soak as often as needed because through the skin cannot be absorbed too much of any vitamin that it will be detrimental.


----------



## daniellenc (Jul 12, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> I am not Yvonne but to my opinion you can soak as often as needed because through the skin cannot be absorbed too much of any vitamin that it will be detrimental.


Agree. Vitamins are not well absorbed by the skin because most only become valuable when metabolized. I'd soak away without worry and just hope he drinks some to get some of the nutrients.


----------



## Destben (Jul 12, 2018)

Thats what i was thinking too but I was told only to do it for 3 days.


----------



## Destben (Jul 12, 2018)

im on day 4


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 12, 2018)

The three day figure comes up because you start to see improvement in three days.

What's wrong with your tortoise? Carrot soaks don't offer a cure, they're not medicinal. The main function is to get vitamin A into a turtle/tortoise that isn't eating. This opens swollen shut eyes, and when a turtle can see, he eats. It doesn't cure R.I. or any other illness.


----------



## Destben (Jul 12, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> The three day figure comes up because you start to see improvement in three days.
> 
> What's wrong with your tortoise? Carrot soaks don't offer a cure, they're not medicinal. The main function is to get vitamin A into a turtle/tortoise that isn't eating. This opens swollen shut eyes, and when a turtle can see, he eats. It doesn't cure R.I. or any other illness.


I picked him up Sunday knowing he was almost gone from being cold. Hes got more energy now but his eyes are still shut, no appetite, and he has an RI. So i'm hoping his eyes will open more, so like you said he will eat.


----------



## Destben (Jul 12, 2018)

Destben said:


> I picked him up Sunday knowing he was almost gone from being cold. Hes got more energy now but his eyes are still shut, no appetite, and he has an RI. So i'm hoping his eyes will open more, so like you said he will eat.


and by more I mean he opened one eye barely yesterday.


----------



## Tom (Jul 12, 2018)

They cannot over dose on vit A by eating carrots or soaking in carrot juice. Use these soaks as long as you need to. Change it up and use yam baby food some of the time. Good luck.


----------



## Destben (Jul 12, 2018)

Tom said:


> They cannot over dose on vit A by eating carrots or soaking in carrot juice. Use these soaks as long as you need to. Change it up and use yam baby food some of the time. Good luck.



Thank you I will do that


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 12, 2018)

Destben said:


> and by more I mean he opened one eye barely yesterday.


See? Day 3. Starts working everytime. Just keep it up. And leave him soaking for a long time. . . an hour isn't too long.


----------



## Destben (Jul 12, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> See? Day 3. Starts working everytime. Just keep it up. And leave him soaking for a long time. . . an hour isn't too long.



He still is really lethargic. I mean he’s moving around more but doesn’t stay awake long and doesn’t drink. He had fluids at the vet Monday and hasn’t lost any weight yet. I have to keep a paper towel under him while soaking or I’m sure he would drown.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 12, 2018)

You mean the poor little thing is too weak to hold his head up? Well, sounds like you may have to prepare for the worst. You could put a tiny bit more water in there. With his head resting on the towell, bring the water up to just below his nostrils.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 12, 2018)

So sorry to see this. Poor baby. You are doing what you can. Hope he pulls through.


----------



## Destben (Jul 13, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> You mean the poor little thing is too weak to hold his head up? Well, sounds like you may have to prepare for the worst. You could put a tiny bit more water in there. With his head resting on the towell, bring the water up to just below his nostrils.



I have been preparing myself just not giving up on him yet


----------



## Destben (Jul 13, 2018)

Destben said:


> I have been preparing myself just not giving up on him yet


He is improving energy wise but nothing else as of yet. he holds his head up alot longer now but its still not very long.


----------



## Bee62 (Jul 13, 2018)

Who told you only to do three days with carrot soaks ? The VET ???
You can put more water in his soaking bowl when you put more paper under his head. Can you try this ?


----------



## Destben (Jul 13, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> Who told you only to do three days with carrot soaks ? The VET ???
> You can put more water in his soaking bowl when you put more paper under his head. Can you try this ?


Another page told me 3 days. I trust y'all. Im Going to add enough to go to his nostrils today like Yvonne G suggested to see if he drinks on his own.


----------



## Bee62 (Jul 13, 2018)

Destben said:


> Another page told me 3 days. I trust y'all. Im Going to add enough to go to his nostrils today like Yvonne G suggested to see if he drinks on his own.


The only trustful page is TFO !


----------



## Destben (Jul 13, 2018)

So update on his lunch time soak. He made a real effort to keep his head up and did really good in the deeper carrot soaks. I'm pretty sure he at least swallowed a small amount. (I watched him like a hawk to make sure he didn't drown)


----------



## Pearly (Jul 13, 2018)

Destben said:


> He still is really lethargic. I mean he’s moving around more but doesn’t stay awake long and doesn’t drink. He had fluids at the vet Monday and hasn’t lost any weight yet. I have to keep a paper towel under him while soaking or I’m sure he would drown.
> View attachment 244896



Make his carrot baby food soak deeper, so his tail is completely immersed in baby food bath and comes up to his sides. Roll that paper towel up or use something else to prop his head securely on to keep him from drowning and keep soaking away. Don’t give up the fight till there is nothing else to fight for any more. You are not there yet. Stay at it my friend[emoji217]


----------



## Destben (Jul 20, 2018)

Update on the little guy. He is very active but the vet thinks he may have deformed eyes so he may be blind and I agree at this point. The main challenge right now is getting him to eat. I was able to get the tiniest bit of critical care food in his mouth yesterday and he swallowed but not nearly enough. Hopefully the vet will be able to help me get food in him today.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 20, 2018)

With a blind tortoise, I chop the food up into tiny pieces and place it up against a wall so when he makes bites at it it doesn't move away from him.


----------



## Destben (Jul 20, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> With a blind tortoise, I chop the food up into tiny pieces and place it up against a wall so when he makes bites at it it doesn't move away from him.


I will try this. I have tried giving him everything and he wont eat though. That is why we are doing the critical care for now. any other tips would be very helpful. He is very tiny.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 20, 2018)

Include some cucumber or watermelon in with the chopped up food and mix it all up so the whole thing smells like cucumber or watermelon.


----------



## Destben (Jul 20, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Include some cucumber or watermelon in with the chopped up food and mix it all up so the whole thing smells like cucumber or watermelon.


I have watermelon for my guinea pigs so I can try that tonight. Thank you!


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks for trying so hard to help him and good luck!


----------



## taza (Aug 7, 2018)

any updates?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 8, 2018)

taza said:


> any updates?


Destben posted several days ago on another thread that baby Sullivan had died despite her best efforts to save him. He had developed septicemia.


----------



## Destben (Aug 16, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> Destben posted several days ago on another thread that baby Sullivan had died despite her best efforts to save him. He had developed septicemia.



I was able to get him to poop but at that point it was to much for the little guy. He’s resting peacefully over the rainbow bridge. [emoji217][emoji173]️


----------

